# The Color Orange



## pixmedic

Nikon 1 J2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Nice.  But the thing that is distracting are those two shadows between the camera and the can.


----------



## pixmedic

Didereaux said:


> Nice.  But the thing that is distracting are those two shadows between the camera and the can.



meh...
i barely notice them. 
i think maybe i will reshoot and move the other lens a bit to the left to cover where the shadow is. 
other than that, I don't think there's much to be done about it.


----------



## Didereaux

pixmedic said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  But the thing that is distracting are those two shadows between the camera and the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh...
> i barely notice them.
> i think maybe i will reshoot and move the other lens a bit to the left to cover where the shadow is.
> other than that, I don't think there's much to be done about it.
Click to expand...



Meh indeed!   I do that a lot with my stuff to...problem is no one else does!    IF you can get them out it would be a great product/art shot   The meh factor just makes it a pretty colors shot.


----------



## pixmedic

Didereaux said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  But the thing that is distracting are those two shadows between the camera and the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh...
> i barely notice them.
> i think maybe i will reshoot and move the other lens a bit to the left to cover where the shadow is.
> other than that, I don't think there's much to be done about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meh indeed!   I do that a lot with my stuff to...problem is no one else does!    IF you can get them out it would be a great product/art shot   The meh factor just makes it a pretty colors shot.
Click to expand...


well, i wasn't trying for a "product" shot. i was trying for "something orange" shot. 
i could have lit it more, but it would have screwed with the background. 
honestly, i don't think shadows always equal a detriment to a photo.  It just seems to be one of those "buzzword" phrases people are use to throwing out there whenever they see them. 
OMG shadows! RUN!

I _*could*_ shoot this against a white backdrop, light the snot out of the front and sides and get rid of pretty much all the shadowing...._*might*_ make for a better "product" shot, but certainly not anything I would enjoy. Unless Nikon and/or Fanta contact me for a shoot. 

I think the shadows give it character. something besides some boring, flat, and featureless picture.


----------



## tirediron

Dude.... how about a NSWSG* warning??????  


*Not safe without sun-glasses


----------



## Didereaux

pixmedic said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  But the thing that is distracting are those two shadows between the camera and the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh...
> i barely notice them.
> i think maybe i will reshoot and move the other lens a bit to the left to cover where the shadow is.
> other than that, I don't think there's much to be done about it.
Click to expand...



I think I didn't make myself very clear on the 'why'.  The shadows make part of the camera seem to float, and also the lens has no shadow to offset that effect.   Just disconcerting I think.  Like I said it's a good, very good 'colors' shot though.   Hey, it's your pic, right?  

That lighting issue is no easy one, if you solve that you have really done something!

side note:  the verticallity of the can and camera conflict.  Shot with a wide angle close iup I presume.


----------



## pixmedic

Didereaux said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  But the thing that is distracting are those two shadows between the camera and the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh...
> i barely notice them.
> i think maybe i will reshoot and move the other lens a bit to the left to cover where the shadow is.
> other than that, I don't think there's much to be done about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I didn't make myself very clear on the 'why'.  The shadows make part of the camera seem to float, and also the lens has no shadow to offset that effect.   Just disconcerting I think.  Like I said it's a good, very good 'colors' shot though.   Hey, it's your pic, right?
> 
> That lighting issue is no easy one, if you solve that you have really done something!
> 
> side note:  the verticallity of the can and camera conflict.  Shot with a wide angle close iup I presume.
Click to expand...



im not really getting any kind of camera "floating" vibe there. 
i see the can issue, but nothing on the camera.


----------



## pixmedic

Nikon 1 J2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

MUCH better to my mind anyway.  Maintained the outstanding color with nothing to distract from that.   I can see this is some Bank foyer, or Corp hallway.  Nice.


----------



## pixmedic

Didereaux said:


> MUCH better to my mind anyway.  Maintained the outstanding color with nothing to distract from that.   I can see this is some Bank foyer, or Corp hallway.  Nice.



I think I like the can shape better in the second one. 
I switched to the 85mm.


----------



## Rick58

Careful with that tilt. That mustache might slide right off the right side of the frame.


----------



## pixmedic

Rick58 said:


> Careful with that tilt. That mustache might slide right off the right side of the frame.



that's actually leveled with the table its sitting on.


----------



## Philmar

Tang by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Out of place boulder - Patagonia Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Honest Ed&#x27;s aging signage - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Casino sign detail - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A Mickey Mouse street of Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

How about some of my street photography:


----------



## Didereaux

There's a spot of orange in this kite.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky

Sevillia 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Portrait of a handsome young toucan - Foz do Iguacu by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

oranges for juice in Djemaa el Fna square -Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Alfombra after procession has trampled upon it - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Part of an alfombra - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_jackolantern5 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Monk teaching English to novices - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old building on Riva degli Schiavoni - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

1.Panther Chameleon





2. Koy


----------



## Frank F.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Orange and Blue by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/MWfjGh]
	

Dragonfly by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## minicoop1985

A0000305 by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## Frank F.




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Frank F.

Derrel said:


> View attachment 130416



I like the running dog very much!


----------



## JohnnyWrench

First person on here to get a picture of Trump wins the thread.


----------



## PropilotBW

E-M5ii w/M.Zuiko 75-300


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## TrolleySwag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank F.

The butterfly shot is out of this world. And it is not even the famous 1.8/75!


----------



## PropilotBW

Frank F. said:


> The butterfly shot is out of this world. And it is not even the famous 1.8/75!


Thanks!


----------



## SCraig




----------



## Philmar

Detail of Sadhu (Hindu devotee holy men) - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Hawa Mahal - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Philmar

Camel sunset silhouette - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Heron, cormorants and garbage next to Jal Mahal. Jaipur by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NBry31]
	

Life jackets by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NfUHWa]
	

Fire in the Sky by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MWgm6C]
	

Sunset by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the view over Jaipur from Galtaji Monkey Temple - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## Philmar

Dome in the mosque next to the Taj Mahal - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sadhus (Hindu devotees) proud of their beards - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Best mustache contestant - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Philmar

The flowers in my life - time for fine dining by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## miked617

sig


----------



## Peeb




----------



## Philmar

Flower near Jack Layton memorial - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb




----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

not sure....mebbe it's more yellow...if so, my apologies and uncalibrate your monitor please.




Abstract detail of old colonial building - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## mnmcote




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_DSC_4370-72 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

Wind Turbine sunset by  on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

cub3-2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great lighting!


----------



## pez




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/UwAohp]
	

Happy Garbage by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Monica, California


----------



## Peeb

super moon lunar eclipse 2015 by Peeb, on Flickr


----------



## Tee

Orange silhouette


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Peeb

Let's try this again... Orange:



butterfly on orange flower by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60

I saw a butterfly just like that one as I was loading the dumpster. Of course it didn't land and sit there for a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_0038.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## davidharmier60

Phone Camera (Samsung 6 Active)



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

davidharmier60 said:


> Phone Camera (Samsung 6 Active)View attachment 148149
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'll give this one a 'like' but BRO, learn to flip those images!

Here ya go (just using windows 10 photo app):


----------



## davidharmier60

It was upright before I hit post. I took the pic I'm pretty sure with the phone sideways. I have no clue why.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

davidharmier60 said:


> It was upright before I hit post. I took the pic I'm pretty sure with the phone sideways. I have no clue why.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Ha ha- no worries! FIFY.


----------



## Peeb

Skiatook Sunset by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Peeb

Micro pumpkin:



Happy Halloween! by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## pendennis

Changing colors - Clarkston, MI


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Maples are some of the prettiest fall trees in N America.


----------



## davidharmier60

Silly phone camera. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## davidharmier60

As zoomed as my Samsung Galaxy 6 Active would go and cropped.
A spot on Cheetos bag.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## fishing4sanity

Could probably go under cliche pics as well, but it's MY cliche pic.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That is a beautiful pic F4S!


----------



## Philmar

butterfly museum - Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddha statues in Po Win Daung Caves - Monywa, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Busy bee at the Gardener&#x27;s Cottage in Kew Gardens - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tak Bak (Giving of Alms) - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## robinchun

Orange is the new black.. by Robin Chun, on Flickr

Robin


----------



## pixmedic

custom golden retriever shirt orange by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bug infestation: Double volkswagon beetles - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Quebec Hôtel du Parlement - Quebec City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Milan tram street car by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Deep thoughts - Siena, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taxi - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




flower in Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Milk, cheese and olive oil - grocer&#x27;s sign in Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Piled bricks in a narrow alleyway - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## Philmar

Ford meets Fidel or capitalism meets communism - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

rusting mail box - la ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

XP2, 50-140

1.


 

2.


----------



## TrolleySwag

Orange 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I really like the first one, JC.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really like the first one, JC.


tha ks dean


----------



## Philmar

backstreets of Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yes, we have no bananas. Bags of oranges on the streets of Merida, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Darn you, Phil!  Every time I think I've broken my addiction to the color orange you dredge back up this theme!!




Good morning, Sunshine! by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Have you considered lime green?


----------



## Philmar

Watching the sunset - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## danbob6




----------



## danbob6




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 173723


Nice.  And I thought they only made tractors, mowers, and such.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Before and after...bricks and landfill and Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Aurora Winter Festival - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Silver Creek Falls state park.


----------



## Gardyloo

Sydney


----------



## zulu42

Gardyloo said:


> Sydney



Really interesting to me because its a colorful carnival ride and not one person seems happy to be there...


----------



## oldhippy




----------

